# God of all god calculator?



## KAP (Mar 8, 2017)

Is there such a thing? 
I manage a commercial painting team and our GC clients are begging for us to do their build outs; steel studs & drywall hang/finishing (level 5). I have a few subs that we work with but need to hire in-house and make sure my estimates (off plans) are correct and accurate for material and labor. I'm good with reading the plans and can estimate the number of studs and sheets of drywall but the "extras" and the labor with finishing? Ugh - someone help me or send over an excel doc that's the god of all god in contractor calculators! 

- Kap


----------



## 503 Newb (Mar 27, 2017)

I would seriously look into Construction Estimating Software. Call different companies and find software to suit your needs. my .02


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Perhaps sub out the drywall to a reputable drywall contractor. By te way, I am a reputable drywall contractor in Colorado. And I get a lot of calls for us to do the painting on top of doing drywall and plaster. Can you give me a spreadsheet for estimating the various aspects of painting? It would be much appreciated.


----------

